# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  các anh giúp em vụ này với ạ

## saolaikhong

vấn đề là em mới mua bộ pc main msi b85m e45 cpu xeon1231 e3 đưa về ráp thì không xuất ra màn hình.khi em gắn card đồ họa rời vào thì bình thường.vấn đề có phải do cpu này k có gpu nên không xuất ra màn hình không. mong mấy anh chỉ giáo em cảm ơn ạ

----------


## fire_diamond1987

*trả lời: các anh giúp em vụ này với ạ*

mình chưa dùng thử chip đó nhưng theo khái niệm thì gpu chỉ là hỗ trợ tăng tốc về hình ảnh và độ họa chứ không phải là không thể xuất ra màn hình, có thể cổng vga on hư hỏng thôi

----------


## mrhieuson

mình chưa dùng thử chip đó nhưng theo khái niệm thì gpu chỉ là hỗ trợ tăng tốc về hình ảnh và độ họa chứ không phải là không thể xuất ra màn hình, có thể cổng vga on hư hỏng thôi

----------

